# Little gull of Longboat Key



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2012)

just booked a one bedroom there for nov 17 check in.   Reviews are two or three years old.   Anyone been there, any suggestions or comments, have til tomorrow to cancel.


----------



## Conan (Oct 4, 2012)

Recent thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101613


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks
rci wont give me a unit number


----------



## jjlovecub (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't cancel...It is a great resort with a great location


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 5, 2012)

that damn rci,  they told me yesterday they had no unit number, today I got the confirmation with unit 10 on it.  they knew this yesterday.  i have taken it, we always enjoy ourselves, i am sure we will there.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 6, 2012)

Just got back from Little Gull and looked in units 10 & 11. I think they are the nicest 1 bedrooms on the property. 3, 4, 5, 6 are smaller than 10 and 11. But 10 and 11 are bayside. Also #1 was vacant all week and has the nicest porch view of all.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 7, 2012)

I was searching RCi yesterday and i believe a Little Gull two bedroom got grabbed for oct 20 for low tpus.I say this because it said two check in dates available, but when I went to look at them, only a 4 bedroom was avaiable for another date. When I did it again, it said one check in date.


----------



## Happytravels (Oct 7, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> I was searching RCi yesterday and i believe a Little Gull two bedroom got grabbed for oct 20 for low tpus.I say this because it said two check in dates available, but when I went to look at them, only a 4 bedroom was avaiable for another date. When I did it again, it said one check in date.


WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wow and I looked and seen nothing!! Today..been looking off and on for months... I had the box check with to see all available too.  seems a little funky!!  But if you have a reservation here I wouldn't cancel it...went last year and was wonderful..we went in May.  Our aviator is of the water.......really nice small resort....let me know if you have any other questions.........PM will try and be of some help.  We have plenty of pictures too.

I just looked again and still nothing...not sure if this has anything to do with it but I am using chrome for browser


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 7, 2012)

The problem is that some of the owners intend to come but don't and don't put up for rent, or don't intend and let it sit vacant. In over 20 years we have never missed but once. That time we gave the week to a friend and she bought the next year. This year #14 was being used and it's been years since I saw anyone there during our week in #15.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 7, 2012)

*It's back*

Units that meet your criteria Total Units Available: 1 Unit Type Max Occup 
(Privacy) Kitchen Check-In Date 



Check-Out Date Price Exchange Trading Power   2 Bedrooms    6 (6) Full Sat 20-Oct-2012 Sat 27-Oct-2012 Exchange Fee 7 
this is the one that disappeared while I was looking, and must have been turned back.  the 4 bedroom is gone.   only 7 tpus, my one bedroom was 21 tpus.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 8, 2012)

I had forgotten I had stayed in #4 also. It is the mirror image of #3 and is a one bed. The bathrooms are oversized. Again I think #10 & #11 are the best 1 beds on property.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 9, 2012)

*Little Gull report 2012*

Little Gull Cottages
Long Boat Key Florida
Sept. 29-Oct. 6, 2012

We recently returned from annual vacation at Long Boat Key’s Little Gull Cottages. We own a week in Unit#15, a two bedroom, two bath Cottage with parking for three cars under unit. Check in was smooth and quick again this year and the front desk Manager Lisa Marie updated us on the changes to the Key since our last visit. The new Publix is scheduled to be finished in Dec. You have to go North to Anna Maria Publix in meantime. The whole shopping center was knocked down for a complete rebuild. The CVS Pharmacy is already complete and open. There are some signs that the current economy is hard on the businesses in the area. Some have closed and some are hanging on. The Colony Resort is still closed with no sign of re-opening. Whitney Beach Center is darn near vacant. Monster Homes are still going up and don’t seem to fit in with the area at all. Gulf views are not as available as they once were when driving the Key.

All units at Little Gull have been repainted and the French doors of # 15 will be replaced. There were more units vacant this year and we took a look at #1 and #11. #1 has a great view, probably the best on the property from the master bedroom and porch but it is smaller overall than #15. I liked #11 and felt it had plenty of room for a one bedroom. We plan to come back and stay in #’s 10 or 11 since they are the same. Grounds looked very good, We have been getting plenty of rain this year.  It rained a few days while we were at LBK. Beach looked nice but not many good shells this year. Learned they are not allowed to rake beach because of the sea turtles and sea oats.  I didn’t know that even though I have been going to LBK for approx 30 years. Overall, very nice trip. Quiet and restful at Little Gull.

Jim Bryan, Owner.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 9, 2012)

Jim, when i read your review i remembered the Publix and the shopping area.  We got our flu shot there back in 2001 when we did our first trip to florida to look at housing, we came down in late Sept and stayed til December, but I am not sure why we went to that Publix.


----------

